# Yearly/monthly costs of owning a horse?



## Equuestriaan

I'm trying to figure out how much it costs to own a horse. So I've made a list of all the expenses I can think of off the top of my head. If anyone could tell me about how much these things cost, and how often you would need to pay for them, that would be great!

Farrier
Vet
Board
Monthly Feed
Tack
Insurance
Trailer
Hay
Blankets/Sheets
Bedding

What else is there that I'm missing?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## TwendeHaraka

Here's what I pay for these. Of course, it will differ depending on where you live and what/who you use.

Farrier-$60 for resets and $10 for new shoes. We use an Amish man who is excellent, but his prices are cheaper than most others. Around here, you'll find it to usually be around $100+ - every 6 to 8 weeks.

Vet-$25 for the barn call, plus whatever else he does. When need be.

Board-$350/month

Monthly Feed-I'm pretty sure a bag of feed is $16 for what I use. I'm not sure how many bags we go through a month.

Tack-I've gotten it at different times. English saddle-$799 including a pad, stirrups, cover, and bag. Bit-found on eBay for $7, originally a lot more than that. Bridle-mine was a Christmas present, so 'm not sure.

Insurance-N/A

Trailer-I'm looking to buy one that is about $1500.

Hay-My BO grows his own.

Blankets/Sheets-new, can be very expensive. I found my sheet for $25 and I don't have a winter blanket. Buy when needed.

Bedding-about $5 a bag around here.

I got a job as soon as I turned 16 to help my parents pay for it, and a majority of it I do pay for.

again, prices depend on where you live.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Farrier- I pay $40 for a trim and not sure what shoes cost but usually $100+

Vet- a farm call is $40 (regular hours) and $80 (for emergencies and off hours) plus whatever service you need (each vet is different for farm calls). A coggins test can range from $15-$30 bucks and then you have your typical shots you give- which can add up (call your vet for pricing)

Board- im lucky and only pay $200 for a stall/turnout board... but depending on what you want Ive seen it range from $150-$500+.... you would need to check out your arena

Monthly Feed- that is included in my board but a bag a feed typically is around $15 for 50# bag

Tack- depends on "show" tack or normal everyday stuff. A noce trail saddle can be picked up around $400+... but dont go cheap quality because it can hurt your horse. A nice bridle with reins is around $50 and a bit depends what type you get

Trailer- this again is based on what you want/need. A good ole used stock type trailer is anywheres from $2500 and lower... horse trailers tend to run more (depending on year, shape of the trailer etc...) You can pick up a nice used BP trailer though for around 
$4500 (just depends on what you want...)

Hay- Right now a average square bale (nice grass mix) is about 3-4 bucks a bale

Blankets/Sheets- fly sheet around $30+, turnout $50+, winter blankets around 100+... all depends on brand and quality

Bedding- included in my board but around 5 bucks a bag

there are always more expenses that tend to pop up but you have the basics down...


----------



## Equuestriaan

Thanks so much! That was very thorough and helpful! I might be getting a horse once I have my driver's license (I'm only 15 now). Also, is a square bale really square? Or is it rectangular?


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Square bale  




Farrier: $35 every 6-8 weeks. He doesn't wear shoes. I trimmed him last week and it was only $25 because he wasn't too long. 

Vet: Farm call is $30. Vaccinations usually run about $100 for a 5 way. Teeth are $100. Leg inspection which I just had done was $80 Sheath Cleaning was $25 

Board: $165 a month. Includes turn out, comes in at night to a pen, roundpen, indoor, and feeding 

Monthly feed: Is in my board. But I feed strategy at $15 a bag. I have no idea what hay would factor into as I didn't buy it. Last time I bought two ton of hay it was about $90 Plus treats  so about $10

Tack: Havent bought in awhile. My english saddle was $150 but its horrible quality. My western saddle i have had for like 5 years and it was $500. I won my headstall and breast collar. Also won my grooming tote 

Trailer: MIne was a gift but now my dad uses it for his construction company. I trailer with one of the girls I board with and pay half the gas. 

Blanket: $75 for my light one. $150 for my heavier one. $25 everytime i need to get them patched 

Bedding: About $5 a bag. 
Dewormer is about $15 a tube.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I've read that it costs around $5k minimum/year to maintain a horse (that's just the basics - board (food/water/shelter), routine vet/dental care, farrier)...I got Sandie 4 months ago and so far, she's already cost me over $4k! ;-) But that's because I had to buy all the tack, blankets, etc. she needs, and we ran into a couple unexpected vet bills too! Bottom line, be willing to spend a good few thousand up front at LEAST and then another $5k each year just to keep the horse....SO worth it though!

And yes, it will vary depending on where you live, whether you will board or keep at your own place, etc.


----------



## Skyhuntress

I try not to think of it too often 
But here's my breakdown for one competition horse that is boarded

Farrier - $90 every 6 weeks, as he has front shoes (so we'll say about $650 for the year)
Vet - he gets his coggins and vaccinations, it works out to be about $200 in total for the year. teeth are about another $100
Board is $425 a month so $5100 a year
Monthly Feed he has his hay included, but I give him extra, and it works out to be about $30 a month, so $360
Tack - is generally a one time expence, so don't include that for your list. 
Insurance - I pay $200 a year for him
Trailer - same as tack
Hay - included in board
Blankets/Sheets - hah, yes, well I have a little obsession with that. he generally gets at least one new blanket a year, so budget $200
Bedding - he's not inside.

So, for him to be boarded in pasture, and assuming nothing bad happens, I'm looking at about $7000 a year to keep him.
That's depressing *sigh/


----------



## peanut

I just dont think about it and it keeps me happy lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Good call peanut! ;-)


----------



## my2geldings

Horse: don't forget the actual cost of the horse.
Farrier - 40.00 every 8 weeks. Cobalt has excellent feet that don't actually grow very fast. I keep him barefoot
Vet - Never had to come out other than to geld him and sign some insurance paper work so the cost of that will vary depending on what he is coming for.
Board: 420.00/month
Monthly Feed: I have him on supplements specialized for foals which is only actually gets a couple times a week.
Tack - depends what you are willing to spend. I own 2 saddles. One was $2,500 and the other $4,000
Insurance - 250.00
Trailer - My trailer was $14,000 but it's huge and it was new. Depends on what you are willing to spend
Hay - part of the board
Blankets/Sheets - Well it depends. Cobalt only owns 1 cooler at the moment because he is in the middle of growing but he currently is wearing about 450.00 worth of blanket and hood for his neck.
Bedding - No need, he lives outside.

Treats: I spend about 50.00-100.00/month on treats
Various: halter, buckets, lead rope, saddle pad...there are always extra little things you end up buying you don't necessarely need :lol:

Grand total: I refuse to do the math and I actually find out.


----------



## Sendero

Costs vary by area quite a lot, and I have been researching the same question for a little over a year. IF you don't have to board, the cost will be very close to 200 dollars a month after you pay for the horse and all of your tack. Boarding usually includes some feed, and in this part of Texas runs 175 to 250 dollars for unfancy, but good facilities. At least the cost of horses is way down right now, so that helps a little up front. Highly trained horses in specific sports seem to be holding their values better than trail or riding horses.

Too bad it is so expensive, and seems to be going up pretty steadily. More horses are being abondoned now, and most recovery shelters are overwhelmed.


----------



## hotreddun

The first one is 2008 costs...it doesn't include hay the first part of the year because I got free hay from the trainer I worked for. The 2nd smaller photo is this year's so far...which does include hay. I bought him a new blanket, a bitless bridle and the vet was a little more expensive this year. Those costs include all vet work, teeth floating, hay, grain. It does not include fencing, tractor loan ($280 a month), nor does it include the cost of our truck, trailer, and most of my tack and equipment which I owned previous to 2008. As you can see it gets ridiculously expensive...but I think its worth it.:lol:


----------



## hotreddun

just realized they are super small...trying to upload different way...


----------



## GiddyVirgil

Thanks for the chart! That helps ALOT!


----------



## hotreddun

I forgot to say that I buy my grain 3 months at a time...so my feed bill was very high this month...but I won't buy again until May.


----------



## hotreddun

GiddyVirgil said:


> Thanks for the chart! That helps ALOT!


no problem. I've always kept a chart for costs. 4-H habit that I never grew out of. It keeps me sane. Every time I think of buying a 2nd horse I look at it...and the thought passes!:lol:


----------



## GiddyVirgil

Lol! Do you keep them at your house or board them?


----------



## hotreddun

GiddyVirgil said:


> Lol! Do you keep them at your house or board them?


I boarded him for free (working intern for a trainer) the first part of 2008...which is why that part of the 2008 chart is so blank. Now I keep him at home. You might seriously thinking about being a working intern...it was loads of fun...very cheap...but time consuming.


----------



## GiddyVirgil

Yea we live on a 1/4 acre so no horse here! and its quit expensive to own them down here and only one stable around here for miles! Thats why my babies are up north


----------



## hotreddun

GiddyVirgil said:


> Yea we live on a 1/4 acre so no horse here! and its quit expensive to own them down here and only one stable around here for miles! Thats why my babies are up north


I seriously think its cheaper to board...when we bought this house we are having to do land work, clearing trees, etc etc etc etc. Buy the tractor and everything. But it is very nice to look at the window in the morning and there he is


----------



## WildFeathers

Ugh. Waaayyy too much.


----------



## ShowJumpLife

well i live in new zealand so wayy differnt over here.

Farrier- Trim around $40, Refit $125, New shoes all round $160, Stud holes $8 per hole, search foot $30 plus call out fee plus travel.
Vet- $200 call out plus milage around $2.50 per KM, plus any thing that has to be done.
Board- any where from $60 a month to $2000, I pay $100 a month for one of the best facilitys in my area.
Monthly Feed- LOTS, Equilibrium(3 month supply) $70, Tox-DEFY (3 months) $50, Palamountains Bone & Joint $150 (2 months), Shredded beet pelets no mollasis $50 for 25kgs, maintenince mix $32.50 for 30kgs, NutriRice stamina and performance $40 20kgs.
Tack- Saddle got it for free with the pony, bridle got it free with the old pony, bit came witht he pony, saddle blanket $40 for a plain english cotton one,girth $90, boots allot etc etc.
Insurance- dunno
Trailer- for a basic new one about $18,000 for just a plain two horse straight load.
Hay- I pay 5.50 a bale behind the bailer in stores its around $20
Blankets/Sheets- LOTS my horse has around 20 rugs i think ive spent around $5000 on rugs.
Bedding- horse lives out and when he is in we use sawdust that is given to our club for free.

What else is there that I'm missing?
Worming- $25 -40 every 6 - 12 weeks depends on brand. its included on my grazing fee though.


----------



## Tayz

Could someone please put up how much it costs in Australia.(or their current costs?) thanks. (my parents are thinking 'bout it)


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

For me in Canada with a competitive horse per year on "average" if I had to make a budget.
Board - $7200
Farrier (no shoes) - $350
Supplements/Feed - $2160
Vet - $1000
Clinics/Lessons - $7600
Shows - $2000
Equipment (repairs & purchases) - $600
Memberships - $400
In total: $20, 310 / year
Not including gas, hahaha.

I also have all of the essentials already. Hay, bedding are included in my board. So this is basically just my upkeep and training costs... Funny how clinics and lessons is costing me more than board hahaha.


----------



## close2prfct

wow looking at all the posts I've got it good 
Pasture rent 6 acres 75$ per month( includes 1 round bale delivered)
farrier $20 per trim x4 80$ every 6-8 weeks
deworming 40$ every other month although thinking about going to a daily feed through
vet $25 farm call plus services needed
teeth $65-80
feed $50 per month sometimes lower depending on market price fluctuation
vaccinations ( i try not to think about it) I do my own so that cuts out the cost of the vet expense
supplements, first aid supplies $20-30 per month sometimes more if one gets injured
tack, saddles 1500$
small stock trailer 850$ ( lucked out on that one and its nice!)
alfalfa hay (when I can get it, horse quality isn't easy to come by in Oklahoma) 11$ a square


----------



## kershkova

board:250 per month
farier: 75 every 6 to 8 weeks
lesons: 1 lesson 30 per week 120 per month
vet: i do not know depends pluss my grandma pays for suff.
feed hay bedding included in board.


----------



## ruger

horses free, hay bale my own, farrier trim my own, vet whats a vet, tack very old, wormer 20.00 a year per horse. got down to one horse a few years back had enough pasture left that i didnt have to feed hay all winter. biggest expense is fuel to cut, rake, bale hay and haul horses for trail riding.


----------



## manhirwen

Here is mine (so far)

Boarding - $95 a month - includes bedding and feedings twice a day (no turnouts, much your own stall)
Hay - about $60 a month or so for Wiski give or take a few
Grain - $15 every two or three months (he's an easy keeper)
Farrier - $35 every 6 to eight weeks for a trim (no need for shoes)
Supplements - I spent $120 on some horseguard with selenium which will last me about a year or so
Vet - $95 or so a year to do teeth plus whatever it will be for shots.
Blanket - was sent with him
Insurance - none
Tack - my most expensive cost for now because I'm always buying more!!!
Trailer - we don't go anywhere yet 

Meh that's the list I have so far


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I spend about $2000 a year on my horse. But I keep him at my parents so no board, do my own hooves, and get a really good deal on hay.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

Obviously costs vary wildy by location. I can see by some of the posts, there are people that are very lucky...

My horses are in a commercial barn. Typical cost for my area (at a facility) are:

Board
Bedding
Monthly Feed
Hay

The above, along with mucking of stalls are included in "full board" which runs anywhere from $750 to $1200 per month. If you want to go to a fancy show barn, monthly cost can be $1,500 to $2,500 or more.

Farrier
Shoes: $125-$175 standard. More for special shoes. $60-$75 for trimming only.

Vet: My horses don't get sick.  That said, at least ONE thing happens each year that warrant a vet barn call. Barn call is $200 plus treatment/meds. By the time we are done, I seem to always have at least one vet bill per year that costs from $600-$1000.

Fall and spring shots typically run about $40-$50 each. The vet does several horses at my barn so there is no barn call fee over that.

Tack: Depends on your taste and budget. You can by a saddle, bridle, etc. for under $1000. Take good care of it and it can last you a while. You can also spend $5000 on a saddle.

If you have the budget, I would put down $2,000 for one set of tack and some basic grooming supplies to start. Not the "best" but good quality. After year one, you can budget from $100 per year to whatever you are willing to spend.

Insurance: Depends on level on insurance and horse value. Mortality and major medical for a <$10,000 horse (not a fancy show horse) should run about $500 per year.

Liability insurance should also be considered, especially if you are keeping horses on your property. A homeowners policy may or may not protect you here. Check with your agent and get it in writing. If you need additional coverage, it should only run a few hundred a year.

Trailer: You can get a used trailer for about $1,000. You can buy a trailer with living quarters for $60,000 to over $100,000. Depends on budget. If you are looking to save money and stay relatively local, you can find a very good used 2h bumper pull for $2,000. Again, depends on area.

Don't forget you also need a vehicle to pull the trailer. Learn about GVW, GCVW and the TRUE towing capacity of your vehicle. I also feel you should NOT pull a horse trailer with a car, jeep or small SUV. Horse trailers have a higher center of gravity than campers or equipment trailers. Something like a Suburban or F-150 will do the job - just make sure it has the right options to tow a horse trailer.

Blankets/Sheets: Included in the tack figure above. I believe blankets are a luxury not a necessity in most places. Either way, you can get a decent blanket for under $100 and it should last for years.

In my area, the total would be:

$750 (low end) full board/month = $9,000/year
Trimming (barefoot) = $65 x 10 (every 5 weeks) = $650/year
Fall and Spring shots @ $50 each = $100/year
Inevitable vet bill = $800/year

Total = $10,550 which sounds about right.

I also travel to shows and competitions with my own trailer. I do about 8-10/year. Each one involved about $200 in tolls and gas and an average of $100 in entry fees. Two or three involve an overnight stay - two nights at $150 each, plus stabling the horse at about $25/night.

So my "show" costs are about another $4,000.

Now you made me sorry that I added all that up. I kind of knew, but it is scary to think I spend about $15,000 (much more with tack and other purchases) per year on this hobby. I should have stuck with jogging or joined a health club.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

My boyfriend (or if I ever get married to a non-horse person) is NEVER allowed to see this thread....EVER


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

MN Tigerstripes said:


> My boyfriend (or if I ever get married to a non-horse person) is NEVER allowed to see this thread....EVER


Hehe... just do what my wife did. Marry a guy who is a frustrated cowboy. I dragged _her_ into horses.


----------



## jessetjames

Farrier 25 a time 
Vet verys alot from if she needs floating what shes getting ect 
Board free i keep her at my house
Monthly Feed a bale of hay is 2.50 and i buy $12 50lb bag of oats in the summer i only feed oats since they have 24/7 grazing. not quite sure what they go threw in a month though 
Tack got a good deal on a $600 new saddle for 100 got a very nice non slip pad for 40 bridle set was around 50ish + other things i have 
Insurance N/A 
Trailer N/A
Hay 2.50 a bale 
Blankets/Sheets 60ish 
Bedding N/A


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

Here's what I pay (I have six horses, but I'll try to figure things per horse.)
Farrier : $20 for a trim and two front shoes (I think it's $10 for just a trim... he gives a discount for well behaved horses and long time customers, too.) Usually they get trimmed once a year, and Ruby and 2-Pak get their shoes reset every three months or so (except during the winter months)
Vet : I'm not too sure on what his fee is per horse. I usually have him out once a year for a general checkup and yearly shots, not counting emergencies, etc.
Board : N/A. They're kept on my own property/the family farm.
Monthly Feed : Generally we get a bag of feed at around $15, and that lasts around a month. Plus the mineral/salt blocks -- $30/month.
Tack : Bandit's harness and cart cost $50 and a case of beer. haha. My two (western) saddles cost about $400 each... but I've seen saddles up to $2,000 at the tack shop I work at. Headstalls go anywhere from $10 - $100, depending how fancy you want to get. Halters and lead ropes we usually buy in bundles from auctions for about $5.
Insurance : Free. It comes with the house insurance.
Trailer : The stock trailers cost us $400 and $200 (the cheaper one needed an axle welded back on.); the slant load was... $1,500, I think?
Hay : $2.50-$3/bale (small square bales) -- I usually figure 80-100 bales a horse for the winter, and when the stock gets low, I just buy more.
Blankets/Sheets : I paid $20 for the heavier blanket and maybe $10 for the lighter one... but I never use them.
Bedding : I don't use it much, but the nearby lumberyard sells a huge bag of wood shavings for around $3-5.

Other stuff: 
Fencing : Depends on the type of fence you use, really. (and obviously only applies if the horse is on your own property.)
Feed buckets: I usually use the rubber tubs the mineral blocks come in, because 2-Pak likes to kill plastic buckets. But I used to get four or five individual feeders at a local auction for under $20.
Water bucket: About $30 at the feed store.
Misc. : Maybe $100. There's always those random little things you find you need, like saddle repairs, hooks and bins to store things, etc.

That's all I can think of right now. I won't even try to total that up.


----------

